# What do you do?



## Josh (Aug 22, 2007)

Y'know, for work and stuff?

I am a 23-year-old student at University CA, Riverside. I'm studying Soil Science, and I will be graduating this year. I just got a new job at the local indian reservation where I'll be investigating environmentally preferable purchasing.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 22, 2007)

I am a security guard for the Orlando Sentinal newspaper. As well as a mom, chef, maid, zoo keeper, and personal assistant for the kids and other half! LOL


----------



## SulcataPappa (Aug 22, 2007)

I do autobody at the biggest body shop in Carson City NV. Gilson autobody.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am a gift shop manager at the WI Veterans Museum and a part time reptile enthusiast.,....


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am a Psychiatric Technician for the State of California, working with the criminally insane. 
A Mom of 1
A Grandma of 5
And a lover of Animals of all sorts
But my Torts give me a quiet, calmness to my life.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm the CEO of my home...on call 24/7 
I also have 2 adult special needs foster men that have been apart of our family since before our children were born. 
Ive always known that I wanted to be a stay at home mom, this way I can do both.
Our children are 7 and 5 they share the love of turts/torts and are always ready to get more lol
The Hubby is most understanding but could care less for the critters, as he puts it. lol


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

I am still in school, im home schooled due to *so an so* people at secondry school.
When im 16 and able to work, i would like to work in a Pet-Fish-Store, or Small Pet-store.
If i could go to collage and university i would but the nearest collage or uni near me is 3 hours bus ride.
and i cant afford to travel that far every few days.
So basic petstores im looking into if not that..then id like to go to collage and work with children.
in like play-group, nursery!  i find lil people so funny! and their laughs are adorable.


----------



## oldturtle (Aug 25, 2007)

I am retired and loving the freedom of doing nothing all day!


----------



## sherri (Aug 25, 2007)

I am a pet stylist I groom dogs and cats. I have been grooming for almost 12 years . I worked as a manager of a fast paced salon for 10 and a half years. the last year and a half I have been grooming in my home , and enjoying life and my critters.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

I am almost 29, a full time student, a maid, chef, taxi, & tutor to two boys 9 & 5, and a hubby. And I agree w/ Crazy1 my turts & torts are my calming drugs each day.


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

I forgot to add:

Im an online-boring-unsocialble-person =D i rarely go outdoors. but wish i could.
I cant travel to america to see someone i rather much "like".
SOO yea.
But 2008 summer, i will be making 2 trips to 1 friend and 1 person i "like"...whos visting england.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

josh said:


> Y'know, for work and stuff?
> 
> I am a 23-year-old student at University CA, Riverside. I'm studying Soil Science, and I will be graduating this year. I just got a new job at the local indian reservation where I'll be investigating environmentally preferable purchasing.



I am a Recreation Manager at a large Homeowners Association.

So I plan events, train and staff lifeguards, run Summer Camps, oversee a fitness center....blah blah blah.

I also teach Health and Safety classes for the American Red Cross.

There are some interesting jobs listed! I love it!


----------



## Tegan (Aug 27, 2007)

I am an office manager for a telecommunications company in Austin, TX. I also care for my kiddo, soon to be husband and my 4 shelled babies. 

Side note to Josh: I never knew there was an Indian reservation in Riverside. I lived there for several years. ;-)


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

i guess its not that local, tegan. its about 40 mins from riverside


----------



## cocotrooper (Aug 27, 2007)

I am the owner of jilly's baskets. We make gift baskets for all your corporate and individual giving. located in wurtsboro ny


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

Id love to work in grooming departments i found it great when i use to groom my uncles Long hair white german shepard, and when i use to groom my friends old rough collie.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 28, 2007)

Im on the sick 
i have hms (hypermobility syndrome) which effects my joints and so its hard for me to do things... but i hope when i am older to own a witchcraft shop/ be working for the police in catching killers and be a writer


----------



## AshelyStoliOzo (Aug 28, 2007)

i am a dog groomer, been in the same place for 4 1/2 years...


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 29, 2007)

i am a full time graduate student in the biology department studying turtle and human genetics at California State University of Northridge. 

i work full time at www.medtronic.com selling insulin pumps to people living with diabetes.

i work partime tutoring, teaching at my school, and taking notes for deaf students in their classes. 

and as mentioned before i have 30 turtles and tortoises and i love them all and enjoy helping people.


----------

